# Standby Ferry Tickets



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Does anyone know if you can obtain discounts on ferry crossings if you are prepared to just turn up and go when they have space ??

I just thought out of the busy periods there should be some way of obtaining last minute crossings ?? 

Brian


----------



## 89177 (May 16, 2005)

no, most ferries & airlines work in exactly the opposite way - if you just turn up you're likely to pay more, not less


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,ramsgateostend 


Thats a pity, perhaps there is a market there ??, 

Lastminute.com is worth millions base upon a similar theme

come on Nuke, start up lastminute.ferry.com ?? i could be your first customer if the price is right ?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

One of the major advantages to us of the new Norfolkline season ticket is they only want provisional dates and times for the issue of the individual 'tickets'.
Once they are issued you are free to change them to another date and time providing there is space for you on the ferry chosen.

So for last minute bookings use one of the season ticket bookings and ring to change date/time before you set off from home.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Standby*

Hi

Hello there

To echo Gillian somewhat, the season ticket is "technically" a standby. I have e mailed P&O to ask if you could just turn up at the port with a season ticket and no confirmed reservation....

Rapide561


----------

